# Gamers in the Ocean State?



## jknevitt (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm moving to RI with my wife in December, and will be located somewhere around Warwick/East Greenwich starting January 1. I'm looking to slot into a pre-existing group. I'll play anything, really. I'm also totally up for running things if that's needed too.

I'm your regular, easy-going kind of Australian guy with a liberal streak and an absolute passion for the Red Sox. I'm terribly normal (I've also read too many "creepy gamer" stories to want to be in one, so please, if you think you might fit into one of those stories, you're probably not the gamer(s) for me).

If you're in RI and need someone to fill a chair, or if you can spare room for one more, make yourself heard! Speak up!


----------



## GlassJaw (Nov 21, 2007)

Howdy!  I've been running a group (with some other EN Worlders) on and off for the past couple of years just outside of Providence.  We've been on hiatus for a couple of months and real-life issues have thinned our ranks a little bit recently but I'm in the pre-planning stages of possibly starting up again.

If you want to talk more, email me and I can give some details: chris7476 at yahoo dot com.


----------



## wfurlong1978 (Nov 21, 2007)

HAHA - "with a liberal streak and an absolute passion for the Red Sox"  You should call yourself Glassjaw2.  Chris - any progress on getting the group back together?


----------



## GlassJaw (Nov 23, 2007)

wfurlong1978 said:
			
		

> Chris - any progress on getting the group back together?




Progress has been made, yes.  I'll be in touch.  Looks like there is a strong possibility of getting the band back together, albeit with some slight lineup changes.


----------



## ExiledRogue (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, let me know. I'm still in.

-Alastair


----------



## GlassJaw (Nov 25, 2007)

Good to hear Alastair.


----------



## jknevitt (Nov 26, 2007)

wfurlong1978 said:
			
		

> HAHA - "with a liberal streak and an absolute passion for the Red Sox"  You should call yourself Glassjaw2.




I'm Australian. I was only really converted after I got married in '04, but now I think I'm the biggest Sox fan my in-laws (who live in Maine) have ever seen.


----------



## jknevitt (Nov 26, 2007)

EDIT: Mmmmmmmulti-post!


----------



## Exquisite Dead Guy (Dec 20, 2007)

jknevitt said:
			
		

> I'm moving to RI with my wife in December, and will be located somewhere around Warwick/East Greenwich starting January 1. I'm looking to slot into a pre-existing group. I'll play anything, really. I'm also totally up for running things if that's needed too.




RI?  I thought you were coming back to Maine?  Come on... we've got an opening at the table!  

Oh well, I can at least vouch for you if your new group requires references.


----------

